# S



## gateway404error (Dec 10, 2016)

Sss


----------



## john.margetts (Dec 10, 2016)

I sell my photos as prints with a large, indelible signature on the back. I tried signing the front but that inhibited sales.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 10, 2016)

You might need to take time to learn more about marketing photos, how to use websites/social media effectively and protect your work, etc. etc. Think about where you're putting photos; many sites are what are called 'photo rights grab' sites so you need to look at Terms & Conditions to make sure you're not signing up and agreeing to allow the website or others to use your photos.

I rarely post online but when I do I use watermarks through the significant part of the image (so at least it will be more difficult to remove and I think thieves will more likely go find an easier target!). I customize my watermarks to make them somewhat blend in, but if somebody wants an image without a watermark they'd need to license usage thru me or buy a print (otherwise they'll just have to look thru/around the watermark!). To license usage usually that would be for photos without watermarks. Prints I don't typically sign for display in an exhibit. It seems like there are various ways to sign photos if you choose to sign the print; I've seen photographers attach to the back of a matted photo a paper label with their name and info.


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2016)

What country are you in? Because, copyright laws vary.
Five Things You Can Do to Protect Your Online Images |


----------

